# "Men's" Cycling Issue



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

Started to get chaffing on one side of my scrotum about a year ago. Got a professional fit but the issue is still there. I have noticed that my testicles seem to be drawing up more into my body lately as well. 47 and have been riding long distances for years without a problem. I tried using a loose flexible cock ring, if you do not know what it is, don't ask, but the testicles still ascended. Has anybody else had issues like this? It is really zapping my cycling enthusiasm.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

karungguni said:


> I tried using a loose flexible cock ring.




I suddenly see a market for laterally stiff, vertically compliant carbon fiber cock rings... Enve, indeed.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

But am actually looking for some serious input


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I've not had any such experience, and I'm not sure what you mean by ascending, but for the chafing I think I'd first try some different shorts, and maybe some lubricant (chamois butter, Bag Balm, etc,) and maybe a bit of shaving or at least trimming of hair in some areas.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

karungguni said:


> But am actually looking for some serious input


Really?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Did your fitter know about your current issues? If not, it might be worth revisiting with that in mind. 

You said you've been riding long distances for years. Can you think of anything that's changed around the time you started to get these problems?

As for chaffing, in addition to skin lube, it couldn't hurt to see a dermatologist. There might be something in a new pair of shorts you're slightly allergic to.

EDIT: I have a similar issue in regard to the testicles. I always attributed it to decreased blood flow. Always corrects itself after a hot shower. How long does the issue persist after a ride?


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

wow... a cock ring, huh


have you checked with your doc about your ascending testicles? possibly hernia? GL


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Get a new seat recently? If not maybe you should look into that possibility. If you've been riding for years & this is a recent malady it sounds like something might have changed.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I was able to keep it together here until I saw the love doctor with a giant heart avatar made a reply. Then I laughed out loud. 

Sorry op, good luck with the balls. Try some chamois butter.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Have you tried turning the nose of your saddle a few degrees to the side away from the chafing? Unless you have an aero seatpost there is no law that your saddle has to be perfectly aligned with the top tube, and it may give your junk a little more room on that side. 

Lots of people find their saddles more comfortable if canted a little to one side, including me.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

You didn't give us much to go on regarding your saddle type or riding pants. Do you wear underwear? I know lots of guys say never wear underwear with a chamois but I wear jockey briefs and it works well for me to prevent chafing and other discomforts while pumping the legs. I have also found a couple of Specialized "womens" saddles with cutouts that work well to give me the "room" I need. My latest favorite is the Lithia Comp Gel model which narrows down quickly so my thighs don't rub on the nose.


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

try using lotion or chamois creme in that area, if that fails, I second the use of a carbon fiber cock ring.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I faced the same problem a year ago. Bike fitting did not help. I went with a narrower seat which solved the chafing problem.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

I just want to know where to get a proffesional fit for a cock ring?


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had some chafing problems over the years. A lube definitely helps - applied directly to the affected area. For me, putting on a few pounds makes the problem worse. Try different shorts. IMO, they've got to be fairly tight - you don't want extra folds of fabric in that area.

Good luck. Nothing stings quite like chafing with a little sweat.


----------



## UrbanRider (Oct 16, 2009)

Your not the only one with these issues. We all either find solutions that work for us or we reduce our riding time. I am 50 and have experienced just about every type of "male" discomfort. It kept me out of the saddle once for 90 days and I was close to quitting. I didn't give up and continue to put in 400 to 500 miles a month. Here are some things that have worked for me at different times. I wouldn't tape up and lubricate at the same time though.

1. Use a quality bib with a comfortable chamois, loose the shorts.
2. Pull testicles forward then up before putting weight on seat, readjust as necessary during the ride.
3. Lubrication (butter) always helps, much more on the 20+ mile rides.
4. Sports tape over the painful areas before riding reduces contact chaffing (hair removal recommended).
5. Make micro-adjustments to your seat angle, height and position to find your "spot". 
6. Change seats to one made for these problems, http://www.comfort-line.de/de/saettel/
7. Wear 2 bibs for double chamois comfort <--allowed me to ride with problems.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

+ 5 for chamois cream.

My junk gets a bit of the chaffe, especially in spring when I really ramp up the miles. Without a bit O'the cream, it gets bad. Also keeps me from getting saddle sores as easy.

As for the CF cock ring, avoid it an go for aluminum or ti! Don't you guys know CF will essplode if you look at it funny! Noobes!


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Does Trek make good cawk ringz?

Seriously though.
How old are your shorts?
Maybe they're worn out and no longer holding you in place.
I prefer bibs, and like em tight enough that when i put my junk in the correct position, it stays there.
Chamois butter is a must for me as well.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

Regret putting the cock ring comment in since obviously it took this post to the humor category for most. It was an experiment using a loose rubber one to see if over about a 20 mile ride it would be keep my testicles from drawing up into body WITHOUT cutting off the blood flow but it was likely too loose and the experiment failed. 'nough said.

Nothing had changed when I started having problems, seat height, saddle, shorts, etc. The curious thing is that i feel it sometimes on the mountain bike but all the time on the road bike, but you not are in the saddle continously on the MTB. Have been at cycling a long time, good variety of high quality shorts, use chamois butter 90% of the time. Have a Madone with the aero seat post so side to side adjustment is not possible and have played with the tilt.

In working with person doing the fit, there was some rocking of the hips which we got out by lowering the saddle a bit. By watching the stroke there does seem to be a slight difference in leg length not within the amount she would usually adjust for with a 'spacer' in the cleat.

Since I am only having the problem on one side, there seemed to be only two things left 1) for whatever reason the stroke on one side has changed causing the aggravation or 2) The testicle drawing up (They do not draw up uniformly) is causing skin displacement on the side of the scrotum causing a pinched feeling. My testicles will eventually descend after sports activity has finished, whether swimming or cycling, so not so worried about an immediate medical emergency. Recently had an epididymis cyst detected on my left testicle, it is not big enough for me to notice but it is on the same side as the problems I am having. Anybody?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like you haven't made any changes to your setup since this happened, so why not try a few different saddles? See what your LBS has in stock and just see if they'll let you try a few. A Selle SMP saddle might be an answer with it's severely dropped nose and split seat, lots of guys swear it's the best man-saddle out there.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

actually changed from the stock Bontrager, hard as a rock, but no problems with it for years, to a Selle Itaila Flite after i started having problems


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, that saddle is the exact opposite of one with a cutout to give you some room. Maybe that is your problem with something like jamming up into your crotch.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I saw one of those rings in a porn movie once


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Explain what is happening when your testicles are "drawing up into your body". Is your scrotum just shrinking and bringing them close to the body? It is completely normal for this to happen during excercise. Adrenaline released while riding causes it to happen. There is also always some compression of blood vessels that supply the testes, which the brain interprets as a decrease in temperature; the cremaster muscle will contract and draw them towards the body to heat them back up. Same response to the increase in sweat which also cools them. Unless you are having ED problems or something else then I would not worry about it. Play with saddle pitch or angle left/right and get out of the saddle for 30 seconds occasionally.


----------



## tom.w (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan333sp said:


> I suddenly see a market for laterally stiff, vertically compliant carbon fiber cock rings... Enve, indeed.


lol. chamois buttr


----------

